# Would you ??



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## IKE (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep, been there done that.......that honestly looks a lot like our old deer hunting cabin down in the southeastern part of the state and on several occasions I've gone down for a week and stayed by myself with no outside contact.....a month would be no problem.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Does it have indoor plumbing?


----------



## IKE (Apr 6, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Does it have indoor plumbing?



Yes Ralphy it's called a bucket.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 6, 2016)

That would be bliss.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, I will just stay at Motel 6.  How much would I get for that?


----------



## Redd (Apr 6, 2016)

Easy money....do you get to have company?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 6, 2016)

Sounds easy. But there is  a catch, isn't there?
You have to share the cabin with Bubba ?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yikes!  Wouldn't do it for a million!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

I would.

What does bubba look like? Lol


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 6, 2016)

If you can have books I would do it. If not, then I would have to pass.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Can I use my kindle?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2016)

You might have to watch some porn with Bubba...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

No tv or videos Bubba!  I could read porn on my kindle.  nthego:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Annie,hahhah


Ralphy,its all good...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hmm, sounds like Bubba would welcome you with open arms and an open bottle...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, sounds like Bubba would welcome you with open arms and an open bottle...



Yes, but Mr Ameriscot would not welcome you....or Bubba.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Who said he was invited?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2016)

I've done similar without a cabin for no money, so yeah, easy....my pleasure!  :cool2:


----------



## AprilT (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't see the big deal very easy money.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

If you can have books I would do it. If not, then I would have to pass. 
Also no great big deep woods spiders or bears...and some bathing source, even a river would be nice.
But heck I could go three months with no electronic geegaws...wait I hear banjo music...eeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> If you can have books I would do it. If not, then I would have to pass.
> Also no great big deep woods spiders or bears...and some bathing source, even a river would be nice.
> But heck I could go three months with no electronic geegaws...wait I hear banjo music...eeeeeeeeeeek



Oh, c'mon Fur! A hundred grand for getting a little dirty? That and a big can of Raid and the job search would be moot!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

Okay books and Raid and I'm in...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, I would do it if Bubba is a large dog!  He would scare away unwanted varmints.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

I would.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 6, 2016)

As long as I can have books. In fact, I may not want to leave.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2016)

Easy Peasy. No problem for me; books or no books. There are other things in life.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

If I could have a month's worth of books I would be willing to do it but my allergies wouldn't let me spend a month in a cabin with wood fires.  I'd be down with bronchitis and worse after day one.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

EASY PEASY!  Hell I've already done that 

Easy money


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Who said he was invited?



If I'm spending a month in a cabin, hubby will be there!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey maybe I can sweet talk Bubba into some moonshine, of course I'd want Callie with me...he could scare off bears and keep the hillbillies in line.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok, where this cabin will be located is pivotal with all this talk of bears and bubbas hiding around every corner, I'm now rethinking this whole venture. I wasn't thinking those kinds of cabin woods and I've done my share of camping being out in nature.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

April then you're braver than me. Camping with best buddy meant walking a couple miles to shower and inside bathrooms. He always needed his TV, blow dryer, and hot plate so there was electrical hookup. That's as how roughing it we went.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll pass.  You never know what lurks outside in the woods at night. Besides, I need my indoor plumbing and techie toys.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't get it. I'm not scared of nothing in those woods. Whatever is in those woods needs to be very afraid  That's a lot of money just to mellow out a month.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I don't get it. I'm not scared of nothing in those woods. Whatever is in those woods needs to be very afraid  That's a lot of money just to mellow out a month.



UNLESS... that cabin is near a swamp full of snakes & gators. (shiver) I'm not a swampy kind of woman.

OOps I'm quoting myself instead of editing myself.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 6, 2016)

I could do it easily, if it wasn't too cold to go outside, like Alaska in the winter.   Otherwise I could keep busy doing something, sewing maybe, or try to learn how to play the silly guitar that's been sitting in the corner for 2 years.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

Heeheehee, even gators, they fix their eyes slowly on my boy and back up into the water...nope nothing to see here...SPLASH


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm pretty much a city girl, nor do I like camping of any kind - and besides, Canadians don't have guns to ward off predators -- I can just imagine running into a bear or a coyote or even a wildcat, what to do - pepper spray or swat them with my umbrella?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

My brother has a campsite in New York state. No phone service, a solar heated shower, a tent, and a rifle for the very real wild animals. How he turned from draft card burning hippie to rugged conservative I'll never know. Maybe he's Abbie Hoffman in disguise? Needless to say I've never gone there, don't want to interrupt him while he writes his manifesto.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> April then you're braver than me. Camping with best buddy meant walking a couple miles to shower and inside bathrooms. He always needed his TV, blow dryer, and hot plate so there was electrical hookup. That's as how roughing it we went.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's what I'm saying, the campsites where I camped had amenities like shower and bathroom facilities, and not likely to have bears nearby.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd do it in an eye blink. Naps are naps, wherever you take them.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 7, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I'd do it in an eye blink. Naps are naps, wherever you take them.



 You are without a doubt too cool for school


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 7, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> You are without a doubt too cool for school



Thanks, BW, All contributions are gratefully received. I think you're pretty remarkable yourself. Have a piece of candy!  :chocolate:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2016)

Smooth, verrrry smooth. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe Bubba would have groupies...nthego:


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Smooth, verrrry smooth. Lol.



Dost thou mockest me oh Chicky of the Sea?  :tapfoot: ...  Is mockest a word?


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 7, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Dost thou mockest me oh Chicky of the Sea?  :tapfoot: ...  Is mockest a word?



In this case it would be mocketh.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 7, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Thanks, BW, All contributions are gratefully received. I think you're pretty remarkable yourself. Have a piece of candy!  :chocolate:


Why thank you *nosh* *nosh*. The coconut ones are my favorite


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 7, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 28260



Heck yea, I would do it for free.

Edit:  Uh, Bubba not invited.


----------



## nitelite (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, in a heartbeat. Where can I sign up?


----------



## mattc (Apr 8, 2016)

I could handle it easily.


----------

